# Sichere Codierung



## Matze001 (3 Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

folgende Aufgabe steht bei mir auf der Fahne:

Ein Roboter soll über ein Greifer-Schnellwechselsystem verschiedene Greifer aufnehmen.
Der Roboter hat integrierte Sicherheitsfunktionen, die das Überwachen der Arbeitsräume ermöglicht.
Dort können sichere Werkzeuge mit "Kugeln" angelegt werden. Die verschiedenen Greifer unterscheiden
sich natürlich massiv in der Geometrie, deshalb ist die sichere Umschaltung dieser Werkzeuge Pflicht.

Dazu muss ich natürlich (sicher) wissen welches Werkzeug sich da an meinem Roboter befindet.
Das könnte man recht klassisch lösen (Drahtbrücken + Maßnahmen um die Sicherheit zu erhöhen, z.B. Parität, Einzelcodierung, o.ä.), aber das finde ich eher nicht so gut.

Deshalb suche ich nach einem möglichst kleinen Sicherheitsschalter der mir codiert mitteilt
welchen Greifer er da vor sich hat. Das ganze kann klassisch mit OSSD oder auch gern via Profisafe passieren.
Bisher muss ich "nur" 3 Greifer unterscheiden. Bis zu 16 wären im Roboter möglich.

Bei den üblichen Verdächtigen habe ich schon geschaut, und auch meine Aufgabenstellung ist eigentlich
keine wirklich seltene und besondere mehr in der heutigen Zeit. Dennoch bin ich entweder blind, oder
alle lösen es wie bisher mit Drahtbrücken (oder gar nicht).

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## weißnix_ (3 Januar 2018)

PSEN cs x.19 ?

RFID, bis 3 Positionen

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, durch Kombination von 2/3 Stück und entsprechende Auswertung könnte ich mir dann die Erweiterung auf die entsprechend benötigte Werkzeuganzahl zu kommen.
Ist auf jedenfall "moderner" als Drahtbrücken.

Edit: Und weil ich das interessant finde habe ich weitergesucht und das hier ausgegraben. Da gehts bei der Werkzeugidentifikation aber nicht um personelle Sicherheit. Also doch Pilz


----------



## kiar (4 Januar 2018)

Moin,


Schau mal nach IO Link. Geht Kontaktlos, man hat eine eindeutige ID im Modul und 
du kannst noch Greifersignale übertragen.

Raik


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2018)

@Matze

Eigentlich müssten 2 Euchner Leseköpfe CIT3PL1 reichen.
Die Lösung ist ähnlich sicher wie Codierbrücken.
Du sparst dir Kontakte auf der Drehdurchführung und hast eine berührungslose Abfrage.
Ob es sich rechnet ... Keine Ahnung.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2018)

kiar schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Schau mal nach IO Link. Geht Kontaktlos, man hat eine eindeutige ID im Modul und
> ...



Wie bekommst du die Auswertung sicher?
Du brauchst für die Werkzeug-Arbeitsraum Codierung wahrscheinlich Perfomancelevel PLd?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## kiar (4 Januar 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie bekommst du die Auswertung sicher?
> Du brauchst für die Werkzeug-Arbeitsraum Codierung wahrscheinlich Perfomancelevel PLd?
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Moin,

Das kommt davon, wenn man nur quer liest. Das mit der Sicherheit hatte ich nicht beachtet. Dies geht mit dem IO Link noch nicht..

Raik


----------



## Safety (4 Januar 2018)

Hallo, denke wie Blockmove das Du als PLr ein d brauchst.
  Lese Dir dazu die Betriebsanleitung des PSEN durch. Soweit ich das im Kopf habe nur PLd mit zwei OSSD, oder in Kat 2?
  Kann das System von Turck einen PLr erfüllen?
  Ich habe das Thema schon bei mehreren Herstellern angesprochen aber anscheinend ist der Bedarf nicht so hoch. Bisher kenne ich nur Eigenbauten mit mehreren Sensoren. 
  Eine Idee wäre, man fragt das Werkzeuge mit kodierten Sicherheitssensoren im Bahnhof ab, wenn eins fehlt als der Sensor 0-Signal hat, ist es am Roboter, das Signal kann man auch für das Wechselsystem nutzen um zu erkennen das ein Werkzeug durch verklemmen oder mechanische Beschädigung mitgezogen wird. Dazu müssen aber immer alle Bahnhöfe benutzt werden. Wenn mehrere fehlen ist das nicht möglich stopp des Roboters. 
  Die alten Variante mit Brücken ist auch nicht so schlecht!


----------



## Safety (4 Januar 2018)

Hallo Blockmove, gibt Ihr dann die Datenbits der Euchner CIT3PL1 auf sichere Eingänge?


----------



## weißnix_ (4 Januar 2018)

@Safety

Das System von Turck erfüllt keinen PL, da es nicht für Sicherheitsanwendungen gedacht ist.
Beim PSEN habe ich ja bereits die Variante mit zwei Sensoren in's Spiel gebracht. Damit ist mE. Zweikanaligkeit und Codierung gewährleistet.

Mal die Tabelle aus der PSEN-BA:
Ohne Diagnose ist PLc /Cat1 möglich. Der Diagnoseablauf wie in der BA vorgegeben ist bei eineer Werkzeugcodierung m.E. so nicht realisierbar.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2018)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Blockmove, gibt Ihr dann die Datenbits der Euchner CIT3PL1 auf sichere Eingänge?



Wir haben das in dieser Form noch nicht verwendet.
Wenn, dann würde ich auch auf sichere Eingänge gehen und antivalente Datenträgercodierungen benutzen.
Also eben z.B. 6 (0110) und 9 (1001).
Obwohl es im Prinzip Standard-Elemente sind, müssten sich damit eigentlich die Forderungen nach PLd erfüllen lassen, oder?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## weißnix_ (4 Januar 2018)

Ob die Abfrage der Datenbits per sicherer Eingänge ausreicht? Ist für eine hinreichende Plausibilisierung nicht ein dyn. Handshake erforderlich?


----------



## Safety (4 Januar 2018)

Hallo Blockmove, ja wenn DU zwei verwendest und einen MTTFD bekommst, wobei mit 10 Jahren und einem hohen DC geht das auch, den DC bekommst Du durch ständigen Kreuzvergleich hin. 
  Das Ganze dann auch auf Eingänge eines Sicherheitssystems, eventuell geht auch ein System auf „Standard SPS“ eins auf SSPS müsste man mal durchrechnen.


----------



## Safety (4 Januar 2018)

Hallo weißnix_,
  ich habe jetzt keine FMEA durchgeführt aber wenn man die Datenergebnisse ständig mit einander Vergleicht sollte das ausreichen!?


----------



## weißnix_ (4 Januar 2018)

Nur nochmal zu meinem Verständnis:
- redundanter Einsatz von 2 ID-Systemen
- ausgelesenen ID-Daten mit einem "Verfallsdatum" versehen.
- gelesene Daten pro Kanal dürfen nicht älter sein als xx und müssen mit den zuletzt gelesenen Informationen übereinstimmen sonst --> Kanalfehler
- Vergleich beider Systeme --> Daten müssen permanent gleich sein bzw. dem Erwartungswert entsprechen


----------



## Safety (4 Januar 2018)

Hallo weißnix_,
  die Frage kann man nur beantworten, wenn man sich die Datenermittlung und Auffrischung des Sensors genauer ansieht, was ich nicht getan habe. 
  Wie oft werden die Daten erneut übertragen und wie oft werden die Daten erneut ermittelt?
  Wenn das Regelmäßig aufgefrischt und abgefragt wird dann kann das passen.


----------



## Matze001 (4 Januar 2018)

Da hat sich ja echt etwas interessantes entwickelt.
Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Es hat sich aber irgendwie das herauskristalisiert was ich befürchtet habe - es gibt keine "fertige" Lösung.
Ich hätte mich jetzt über einen kleinen Sensor gefreut mit RFID oder was auch immer, der mir über ProfiSafe
eine eindeutige ID des Chips liefert. Aber das wäre ja viel zu schön gewesen.

Wie soll ich mir denn den Pilz PSEN vorstellen mit 3 Betätigern, wenn er nur 2 OSSD hat. Dann weiß ich zwar 
das einer der drei erlaubten Betätiger vor dem Sensor sitzt, aber immer noch nicht welcher.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Safety (4 Januar 2018)

Steht alles im Datenblatt. Die schalten je nach Betätiger OSSD 1, OSSD 2 und beim dritten beide OSSD.
Aber beachte den PL.


----------



## weißnix_ (4 Januar 2018)

nur die .19-Variante kann das. Ist in #2 verlinkt.
Weiter unten hatte ich auch die PL-Tabelle mal eingestellt.

Fertig wäre einfach. und einfach kann jeder


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2018)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo weißnix_,
> die Frage kann man nur beantworten, wenn man sich die Datenermittlung und Auffrischung des Sensors genauer ansieht, was ich nicht getan habe.
> Wie oft werden die Daten erneut übertragen und wie oft werden die Daten erneut ermittelt?
> Wenn das Regelmäßig aufgefrischt und abgefragt wird dann kann das passen.



Das Euchner-System benötigt 5/6 Eingänge und 1 Ausgang.
1 Bit meldet Datenträger vohanden.
4 Bit sind Datenbit
1 Bit meldet eine weitere Stelle auf dem Datenträger vorhanden.
Mit dem Augang wird auf die nächste Stelle weitergeschalten.

Also von daher bekommt man das System funktional schon sicher.

Die Berechnung der Kennwerte bzw. der Nachweis des PLr ist die andere Seite
Aber dafür gibt es ja Experten 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (8 Januar 2018)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mir denn den Pilz PSEN vorstellen mit 3 Betätigern, wenn er nur 2 OSSD hat. Dann weiß ich zwar
> das einer der drei erlaubten Betätiger vor dem Sensor sitzt, aber immer noch nicht welcher.


Vielleicht wären auch zwei Psen möglich mit unterschiedlichen Positionen.Dann  würde auch ein normaler Psen gehen. Ist aber wahrscheinlich aufwendiger


----------

